# Rubbermaid Container & CHE



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it ok to use a CHE setup with a rubbermaid container? When we travel his temporary home will be a large rubbermaid container, otherwise he lives in a C & C. Just wanted to make sure that didn't affect the plastic at all?


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

It could make the plastic warm, but not melt it. Are you using the lid?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as you don't have the CHE so close to the tub that it would start melting, you should be just fine. Just be sure the CHE is on a thermostat.


----------

